# !050 gets a new red seat



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

*1050 gets a new red seat*

I've been looking for a seat for the 69 bolens 1050. The original was red, but I thought about putting a black one on since the 69's had a black steering wheel. Looked at northern and most were either too wide or too long, although I could've made them fit. The only seats I found were either black, yellow, or brown. So I figured until I do a resto on it, black would be fine. Then I remembered I had a red matco creeper seat on the truck!


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Looks nice. Just have to keep your butt in it, and noone will know it's not OE.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks good they have seats for creepers


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Jody
It's just a tractor seat on a frame with four swivel casters and a tool tray underneath. A little easier and more comfortable than sitting on a milk crate while working on the side of a car or motorcycle. It sits about 24" high.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Oh ok i got ya now.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Is it close to the OEM seat?


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Well size wise, pretty close but other than the color not really. I just wanted to get this one running and put it to use. I got the clutch ready to go in and another shifter, choke cable, throttle cable, belts, etc. Hopefully over the three day weekend I can get together and then see what else it needs.
Here's the original seat on my other 1050:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

That one looks more comfortable


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Jeepers CREEPERS….I can’t believe my peepers.  
A purest using non NOS parts !!!!
I on the other hand would have used that seat without hesitation 
because it Looks Good and “If It Looks Good….It Must Be Better” :thumbsup: 

BTW what does NOS stand for ???


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

BTW what does NOS stand for ??? 


new old stock.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Thanks Jody


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

aegt5000
Don't panic and run for the thermometer! I'll probably get an upholstery shop to make some red seat covers for the original metal seat, but for now at least I can ride it w/o getting hemmoroids! 
Anyway I can always put the creeper seat back together and sell it as used for at least my cost.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

which seat is more comfortable?


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Actually the creeper seat is.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

See there you purist’s go again, talking about upholstery shops
(rejuvenators NEVER talk about upholstery shops)
That Matco seat looks great, any rejuvenator I know would be
proud to use it. (Wait till you see the Case muffler I put on the 1250)

Rejuvenators tractors never die…..They just keep evolving :smiles:


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

You know part of me wants to just clean it up and use it but I know somewhere down the road I won't be able to stop myself! It would be nice to have one clean original and one that could really work w/o worrying about it. But since I have all these "almost" decals I might as well make it a little more presentable. 
Still need to order the tires. Looks like I'll go with AG's on the rear and turf on the front. I hope they don't leave marks or tear up the grass. But like you say, "If they look good......." This is the one I got the weights for, the '67 has near perfect original paint on the rims and has never had weights on it. ( my wife calls it the princess!)


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *Still need to order the tires. Looks like I'll go with AG's on the rear and turf on the front. I hope they don't leave marks or tear up the grass. But like you say, "If they look good......." *



I'm telling you sixchows, those tires I told you about don't tear up the turf.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Argee
Yea, I forgot about those ATV tires, I'll take another look before ordering. Do you think they'd be OK w/o the washer fluid? Not crazy about the idea of filling my tires with poison with the dogs you never know one of them might drink enough if there was ever a leak. I know it's fatal.


----------

